# Red sun and Reuben peacocks



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Last April I purchased several guaranteed males on line. They were juvies and were added to my 210 with a mix of haps, peacocks and Mbundu. Goal was to have an all male tank. Best intentions. Of course over the last year I have lost a few and don't know if they were among them, have not yet colored up, or are females. Two have a orangish tint to their shoulders and one is tighter striped, dark brown and lacy dorsaland tail fins. Could they still be not colored up?


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Here is a pic or two


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Few more


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Dooner said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Here is a pic or two


Which fish are you trying to figure out in this pic?

The Peacocks in the other two pictures are male... sometimes subdominant males won't colour up much, if at all.


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

The ones with the reddish orange shoulders. You are good, what gave them away as males to you? Could they just be very subdominant males?it is interesting how some beautiful peacocks never show their potential and others have color fairly soon. I guess you really can't pick your fish from the online pictures as they may never turn out that way, no fault of theirs. Maybe some day I will separate my peacocks from the haps and Mbuna. Does the not coloring up apply when there is similar looking fish or any colored dominant peacock?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Dooner said:


> The ones with the reddish orange shoulders. You are good, what gave them away as males to you? Could they just be very subdominant males?it is interesting how some beautiful peacocks never show their potential and others have color fairly soon. I guess you really can't pick your fish from the online pictures as they may never turn out that way, no fault of theirs. Maybe some day I will separate my peacocks from the haps and Mbuna. Does the not coloring up apply when there is similar looking fish or any colored dominant peacock?


The one at the back is a male OB Peacock. You can tell by the finnage and hints of colour that would be absent in females.

Colouration just comes down to dominance. All of the fish, given the right circumstances would be fully coloured up. Having fish that are less alike helps some, but, if the the fish is the least dominant fish, that won't matter.


----------



## davinci (Feb 20, 2020)

Dooner said:


> View attachment 1
> 
> 
> Here is a pic or two


The top left one looks like a female!!


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

davinci said:


> Dooner said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 1
> ...


I think you are talking about the Sci. fryeri... that is indeed a female. But it wasn't the fish Dooner was asking about.


----------



## davinci (Feb 20, 2020)

Fogelhund said:


> davinci said:
> 
> 
> > Dooner said:
> ...


Yes, I got it & since he mentioned about the Male tank setup, but I noticed fryeri apart from his colourless ones.


----------



## Dooner (Mar 10, 2019)

Thanks guys, the main ones I was interested in is the last pic with the orangish shoulder. Is that a colorless peacock? Which fish in which picture is the female s. Frey I and what variety of Sci.freyi?


----------



## davinci (Feb 20, 2020)

Dooner said:


> Thanks guys, the main ones I was interested in is the last pic with the orangish shoulder. Is that a colorless peacock? Which fish in which picture is the female s. Frey I and what variety of Sci.freyi?


I pretty bad at their scientific names, i tried to edit my last post to change that name, but couldn't!! 
I have marked in the below attached & it should be an OB morph( Some one correct if am wrong)


----------

